# iguana



## jademartin (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a green iguana iv had him for about 3 days but he is very aggressive hes only a baby but he is very timid is this due to changing environment or do you think he will remain this way hes is about a foot and half long and around 8 months old but i cant even put his food in his environment without him whipping with his tail is this normal? is there anyway to calm him down any comments will be greatful thank you :bash:


----------

